# Zombie Crossing Sign



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

I just finished and put up my Zombie Crossing Sign last night. I saw a similar Zombie Crossing Sign from Dark Shadows on the forum here and though I just HAD to make one myself.

I found a great illustration of a zombie family online and modified it to fit the sign. I could have illustrated something myself from scratch but this close to Halloween who has the time? I scored big and got the signs printed and laminated for only $30. I looked into having it mounted to plastic or metal but to keep costs down I just ended up going with tempered hardboard, actually the kind used for white boards. I cut out the sign shapes with my jig saw and then mounted the signs. I then coated the boards front and back with a coat of polyurethane to protect it in case of rain. All that was left to do was assemble the signs onto the pole and plant it next to the street.

It looks great and I'm already getting some cars slowing down to check it out. Hopefully it doesn't disappear one night and end up in some teenager's bedroom!! Here's some pics...


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

very cool


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Great Job!


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## c6gunner (Oct 9, 2007)

Thats great!!!!!!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

OOH wait till next year cause that gives me a big idea


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

That looks so great - I would love to have one of those! And I have a feeling they will be available at Michael's next year. Or maybe Party City.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Ha! I love it.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

I want one


----------



## Long_Tom (Oct 7, 2006)

ROFL! Love it. Well executed, too.


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Love it!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

That's great! Can you post a link to the "I found a great illustration of a zombie family online and modified it to fit the sign." We've got a yard full of zombies and this'd really top it off!


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Excellent!!!!!!
I'm sur you could rig up some type of explosive anti theft device!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

That _ is_ cool! I'd be worried about it walking off too.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks everybody for your comments. It's been fun watching my neighbour's reactions to the sign - most do a big double-take when they see it as they think it's real at first.

Below is the image I found of the zombie family. Here's a link to a hi-res version available on the artist's blog. She goes by the name of Image Girl but hasn't been active in a number of years. I've tried contacting her but so far no response. Here's the link...

image-girl.livejournal.com

I downloaded the hi-res image,did a quick auto-trace in Adobe Illustrator and then re-positioned and modified the figures for my sign. I have no problem at all making my file freely available but until I contact the artist to get her OK I don't want to distribute it. Hopefully I'll hear from her soon.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Great, thanks!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

What a great sign!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Too cool! I'd make one of those too if I didn't live on a Dead End.


----------



## Holyhabanero (Aug 9, 2007)

That's fantastic!! I've gotta make one. Have to wait for next year though. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Awesome! I love it


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice clean work...gave me an instant laugh...thanks


----------

